# Pompeii



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 24, 2005)

The Discovery Channel is scheduled to present a movie called _Pompeii: The Last Day_ on Sunday, January 30. I won't be watching it, but I wondered if anyone has heard any reviews as to its historical accuracy or themes or such. 

That event in history (August 24, 79 AD) -- especially given what we know about the conduct of Pompeii's citizens -- strikes me a remarkable providential judgment of God. The story fascinates me and reminds me of Thomas Jefferson's quote: 

"Indeed, I tremble for my country when I reflect that God is just, and that his justice cannot sleep forever."


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 24, 2005)

The commercials look intresting, but the History channel is known for butchering historical facts. I haven't decided if I will watch it or not.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 24, 2005)

This movie is on the Discovery Channel as opposed to the History Channel. 

I wish it wasn't on the Lord's Day or I would watch it just to see. 

You're right, those cable networks rarely get history right. I once saw _Clear and Present Danger_ on the History Channel. I love Tom Clancy movies, but...history? C'mon!


----------



## Average Joey (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> The Discovery Channel is scheduled to present a movie called _Pompeii: The Last Day_ on Sunday, January 30. I won't be watching it, but I wondered if anyone has heard any reviews as to its historical accuracy or themes or such.
> 
> That event in history (August 24, 79 AD) -- especially given what we know about the conduct of Pompeii's citizens -- strikes me a remarkable providential judgment of God. The story fascinates me and reminds me of Thomas Jefferson's quote:
> ...



What a powerful qoute!You would think he saw the future of America.


----------

